# di mamma ce n'è una sola



## danuzza

ciao. Avrei bisogno di una mano. Qualcuno sa propormi una traduzione idiomatica per il modo di dire "Di mamma ce n'è una sola"? O in francese non esiste niente di equivalente?
Grazie mille!


----------



## Matrap

On pourrait traduire comme ca:
Il n'y a qu'une seule mère. Mais je comprends que c'est pas la meme chose en effet.
Attendons d'autres conseilles


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
In francese, si dice "il n'y a qu'une seule maman au monde", sottinteso "la mienne" . Significa che la migliore mamma, l'unica che conta per te, è la tua . Forse, ci sarà anche un altro significato, ci vorrebbe più contesto .


----------



## Corsicum

Oui d’accord, des variantes : _On a qu’une seule maman./ Une__ maman on en a qu'une / Une maman est unique._

Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit correct avec « de »…tant pis, je le dis ou l’affirme sans aucune crainte de l’erreur : *De*_ maman on en a qu'une / *De*__ maman il n’y en a qu'une / *De* maman il n’y en a qu'une seule._
Non importa ! …à l’oreille ça passe très bien surtout avec l’accent Italien !


----------



## danuzza

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao,
> In francese, si dice "il n'y a qu'une seule maman au monde", sottinteso "la mienne" . Significa che la migliore mamma, l'unica che conta per te, è la tua . Forse, ci sarà anche un altro significato, ci vorrebbe più contesto .


Grazie! Dunque hai ragione, "più contesto": Devo tenere per lavoro una conferenza di semantica sui diversi significati di "mamma" oggi, dovuti ai cambiamenti sociali all'interno dell'istituzione famiglia (accanto alla "vraie mère", troviamo oggi anche "marâtre"/belle-mère, "mère porteuse" ecc. Per questo nel titolo volevo parafrasare il motto italiano con una forma del tipo "Il n'y a (plus) qu'une seule maman au monde: Sémantique et analyse du discours en dialogue à l'exemple du couple "mère/marâtre" oppure "N'y a-t-il qu'une seule maman au monde? Sémantique et analyse du discours en dialogue: l'exemple de "mère".
Che ne pensi/pensate?
Grazie ancora!
P.S. bello il Belgio!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsicum,
Voilà ce qui clochait dans ma version : il faut utiliser "on" . Quelle pitié par moments, la mémoire, quand on vieillit ! 
C'est parfaitement juste avec "De maman", sauf qu'il faudrait une virgule : _*De* maman*, *on n'en a qu'une / *De* maman*,* il n’y en a qu'une / *De* maman*,* il n’y en a qu'une seule._
Mais la version normale, c'est quand même celle(s) que tu donnes en premier : _ On n'a qu’une seule maman./ Une maman, on en a qu'une ._
Bonne journée !


----------



## danuzza

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Corsicum,
> Voilà ce qui clochait dans ma version : il faut utiliser "on" . Quelle pitié par moments, la mémoire, quand on vieillit !
> C'est parfaitement juste avec "De maman", sauf qu'il faudrait une virgule : _*De* maman*, *on n'en a qu'une / *De* maman*,* il n’y en a qu'une / *De* maman*,* il n’y en a qu'une seule._
> Mais la version normale, c'est quand même celle(s) que tu donnes en premier : _ On n'a qu’une seule maman./ Une maman, on en a qu'une ._
> Bonne journée !


 
Merci. cela signifie pour le titre de mon rapport scientifique que je pourrais utiliser la forme: "_N'a-t-on qu'une seule maman au monde?_ Sémantique et analyse du discours en dialogue: l'exemple de _mère_". C'est correct? Ou serait-il mieux d'utiliser une forme avec "de"? Laquelle? "_De maman, n'y en a-t-il qu'une seule?"_ ? Il me paraît un peu trop compliqué. Qu'est-ce que tu en penses? 
merci encore


----------



## matoupaschat

danuzza said:


> Grazie! Dunque hai ragione, "più contesto": Devo tenere per lavoro una conferenza di semantica sui diversi significati di "mamma" oggi, dovuti ai cambiamenti sociali all'interno dell'istituzione famiglia (accanto alla "vraie mère", troviamo oggi anche "marâtre"/belle-mère, "mère porteuse" ecc. Per questo nel titolo volevo parafrasare il motto italiano con una forma del tipo "Il n'y a (plus) qu'une seule maman au monde: Sémantique et analyse du discours en dialogue à l'exemple du couple "mère/marâtre" oppure "N'y a-t-il qu'une seule maman au monde? Sémantique et analyse du discours en dialogue: l'exemple de "mère".
> Che ne pensi/pensate?
> Grazie ancora!
> P.S. bello il Belgio!


 
Ho poco da aggiungere, salvo ribadire (sic) che nel francese attuale, "marâtre" non si usa più in senso proprio (eccetto nei vecchi racconti "per bambini"), si dice "belle-mère" e può già essere abbastanza spregiativo di per sé !

*EDIT* Dei due titoli, io preferirei il primo, cioè* "Il n'y a qu'une seule maman au monde ? Sémantique et analyse du discours en dialogue à l'exemple du couple "mère/marâtre" *o* "mère/belle-mère" *

Bello il Belgio, sì, grazie ! Comunque, che politicastri che abbiamo !

*EDIT 2* Tra le righe :


danuzza said:


> Merci. cela signifie pour le titre de mon rapport scientifique que je pourrais utiliser la forme: "_N'a-t-on qu'une seule maman au monde?==> N'y a-t-il qu'une seule maman au monde ? _Sémantique et analyse du discours en dialogue: l'exemple de _mère_". C'est correct? Ou serait-il mieux d'utiliser une forme avec "de"? Laquelle? "_De maman, n'y en a-t-il qu'une seule?"_  Il me paraît un peu trop compliqué . Qu'est-ce que tu en penses?
> merci encore


----------

